

Gecko for iOS is revived - fbender
http://hg.mozilla.org/users/tmielczarek_mozilla.com/gecko-ios/

======
fbender
There used to be some work on getting Gecko on iOS. Since Apple does not allow
rendering enginges alongside WebKit in iOS apps, the work was abandoned. It is
now revived, according to [https://blog.mozilla.org/meeting-
notes/archives/2084#ted](https://blog.mozilla.org/meeting-
notes/archives/2084#ted) – it is unclear, however, if this is a personal
project or something really taken into consideration by Mozilla.

Mozilla has previously announced to build a browser for iOS, which is built on
top of WebKit, though.

